# diploma di geometra



## motorosas

Buongiorno,
ho trovato molti modi per tradurre il titolo di studio Diploma di Geometra in spagnolo:
Topografo
Agrimensor
Bachillerato tecnico topografo...
q*Q*ual è quello che rende maggiormente il significato  della professione italiana, in spagnolo?

g*G*razie


----------



## ursu-lab

In Spagna il geometra è il "delineante". Cerca come si ottiene il titolo corrispondente. Comunque non esiste un istituto di scuola superiore equivalente a quello italiano.


----------



## Geviert

Direi che _topografo _si avvicina di più.


----------



## 0scar

Es más parecido a un agrimensor, los topógrafos no están para medir los m2 de una propiedad y decir a quien pertenece.


----------



## ursu-lab

Il geometra potrebbe essere, tra l'altro, il *capocantiere *nella costruzione di edifici, una sorta di versione "minore" dell'architetto o dell'ingegnere (a seconda della costruzione).
Non è che si limiti soltanto a misurare i terreni, come il nome "geo-metra" può far supporre. Si tratta di un corso di studi superiore che dura cinque anni.
La corrispondenza in spagnolo per quanto riguarda l'albo professionale è "delineante": l'"agrimensura" o la "topografía" sono alcune della materie che si studiano nel diploma di geometra, non le uniche. E il lavoro è, nella pratica, essenzialmente quello di collaborare con gli ingegneri o gli architetti nella costruzione o della consulenza tecnica negli uffici comunali.
Qui si spiega "qué es un delineante" e le molteplici mansioni che può svolgere, a seconda della specializzazione. E la descrizione corrisponde perfettamente al "geometra".
In questa web (la "web del delineante") ci sono alcuni corsi di studi superiori (ciclos de grado superior), come per esempio quello di "Desarrollo y Aplicación de Proyectos de Construcción", che potrebbero essere usati come traduzione. 
Non essendoci un corso di studi simile, in genere, quando un geometra professionista deve fare omologare il proprio diploma in Spagna, il consolato o l'ambasciata omologa direttamente il titolo di abilitazione *professionale*, cioè l'iscrizione all'*albo* ("*colegio *de delineantes"), un procedimento molto più veloce ed efficace dell'equipollenza del titolo di studio attraverso il ministero dell'istruzione. 
Insomma, la stessa cosa che fanno gli architetti e altri professionisti tecnici simili a cui interessa essenzialmente il "lavoro" e non tanto il curriculum accademico.

Nel "Colegio de Delineantes" della Comunidad de Madrid, c'è un elenco con i titoli di studio che abilitano alla professione, per esempio questi:


Técnico Especialista, Rama Delineación, en la especialidad de Edificios y Obras.

 Técnico Especialista, Rama Delineación, en la especialidad de Edificios y Urbanismo.


O queste nuove denominazioni di corsi di studio di "FP de grado superior":



Técnico Superior en Desarrollo y Aplicación de Proyectos de Construcción.
Técnico Superior en Desarrollo de Productos Urbanísticos y Operaciones Topográficas.
Técnico Superior en Realización de Planes de Obra.


----------



## Geviert

Sulle fonti tipo Wikipedia o blogs sinceremente non mi fiderei (il blog in questione copia, poi, di sana pianta ciò che c'è scritto in Wiki). Capirai Ursu che, se devo tradurre un documento legale come nel nostro caso (un titolo di studio, attenzione!), non posso dire "ho visto in wikipedia" (qui in Germania, "se pagan" penalmente gli errori di questo genere). Ciò che, invece, mi sembra interessante è quell'omologazione del titolo, l'iscrizione all'albo. Questo mi sembra già qualcosa di attendibile (legalmente).


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> Sulle fonti tipo Wikipedia o blogs sinceremente non mi fiderei (il blog in questione copia, poi, di sana pianta ciò che c'è scritto in Wiki). Capirai Ursu che, se devo tradurre un documento legale come nel nostro caso (un titolo di studio, attenzione!), non posso dire "ho visto in wikipedia" (qui in Germania, "se pagan" penalmente gli errori di questo genere). Ciò che, invece, mi sembra interessante è quell'omologazione del titolo, l'iscrizione all'albo. Questo mi sembra già qualcosa di attendibile (legalmente).



Negli altri paesi ispanofoni non ne ho idea, e può darsi che si usino altri nomi, ma in *Spagna *il geometra è un "delineante". 
E lo scrivo perché so *perfettamente *cos'è e cosa può fare un *geometra italiano* (ne ho tre in famiglia) e perché vivo in Spagna da circa vent'anni, non certo perché l'ho visto sulla wikipedia. Il link della Wiki e quello della Comunidad de Madrid li ho aggiunti solo per far capire di che professione si tratta, e mi sembra piuttosto chiaro e soprattutto coincidente con quello del geometra italiano (che immagino Motorosas conoscerà altrettanto bene).

E anche il dato dell'iscrizione all'albo professionale l'ho aggiunto per esperienza (in)diretta personale di tramiti burocratici consolari in Spagna, non perché l'ho trovato su google 
Non è mia abitudine tirare a indovinare né usare dei dizionari quando si tratta di cose così importanti e delicate come i titoli di studio o simili.  I link li inserisco solo perché poi qualcuno ogni tanto cerca informazioni con google a casaccio per dimostrare teorie improbabili.  Una volta non lo facevo ma ora purtroppo mi sono adattata...

Insisto, se la traduzione serve per la Spagna, è "delineante", se serve per un altro paese allora sarebbe il caso di specificare quale.


----------



## Geviert

_Agrimensor _non mi dispiace...


----------



## ursu-lab

In Argentina o in Uruguay senz'altro funzionerebbe...


----------



## Geviert

...anche in Spagna.


----------



## ursu-lab

Va bene, se lo dici tu allora sarà senz'altro così. Provocare senza argomentare non rientra tra i miei hobbies preferiti. Buonanotte.


----------



## Geviert

... non vorrai monopolizzare la _península_ così, cara Ursu. Non siamo più nell'epoca dei _sarracenos _(almeno ). Prima di andare a nanna aggiungo qualcosa di interessante: _Agrimensor _è anche riconosciuto dal CGATE ( Página del Consejo General de la Arquitectura Técnica de España, cfr. Internacional).


----------



## ursu-lab

Non ho mai detto che "agrimensor" non esiste, ma semplicemente che *un agrimensor spagnolo non è un geometra italiano*.

In lingua italiana (dizionario Garzanti):

*geometra*: *2* chi, avendo ottenuto il diploma presso uno specifico istituto  tecnico, è abilitato *a progettare e dirigere lavori di costruzioni  edilizie di modesta entità* *e* a *effettuare rilevazioni e misurazioni  topografiche*.

*agrimensore*: _s. m_. chi esercita l'agrimensura. _(antico nome dei geometri, dai tempi degli agromensori egizi che misuravano le terre del Nilo, ma non quelli che collaboravano nella costruzione delle piramidi e che potrebbero essere i geometri del XXI secolo ... )_

Piano di studi del diploma per geometri in un Istituto Tecnico italiano: moltissime ore di Disegno Tecnico e Progettazione, Costruzioni, Tecnologia delle Costruzioni, Topografia e Impianti. 

Per la cronaca, i *titolari/proprietari *della maggioranza delle piccole e medie *Imprese di Costruzioni Edili *italiane sono *geometri*.
Sarei curiosa di sapere quanti titolari delle imprese *spagnole *di costruzione edilizia sono "agrimensores"...


In lingua spagnola (dizionario della Real Academia Española):

*aparejador 2.     * m. y f. Técnico titulado que interviene con funciones propias *en la construcción de edificaciones*. _(anche "maestro de obras")_

*delineante*: *1.     * com. Persona que tiene por *oficio trazar planos.* (delineante proyectista)

agrimensor: *1.     * m. y f. Persona perita en agrimensura.

Sempre che, ovviamente, i dizionari citati siano considerati abbastanza raffinati e degni di essere presi in considerazione da certi utenti del forum... 


Un esempio di annuncio per un posto da "delineante" nel sito spagnolo Iberempleos, che corrisponde perfettamente al profilo di un *geometra*, ma non a un "agrimensor".

Altri annunci di lavoro di geometra - (aiuto) capocantiere (*delineante *ayudante jefe de obras) in Spagna (circa 16000, quasi tutti in *Spagna*):

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=it&source=hp&q=delineante+"jefe+de+obras"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=8ca6a320649d95e0&biw=1024&bih=406


In realtà è "*aparejador*" ad essere più simile alla professione generica di geometra, ma *in Spagna* il titolo di "aparejador" è attualmente (= XXI secolo) la *laurea *di Arquitecto Técnico, che quindi non può essere considerato equivalente a un semplice diploma di scuola superiore.



Geviert said:


> se devo tradurre un documento  legale come nel nostro caso (un titolo di studio, attenzione!), non  posso dire "ho visto in wikipedia" (qui in Germania, "se pagan"  penalmente gli errori di questo genere).



Appunto, non si tratta di parlare a vuoto. 

Se si deve tradurre un titolo di studio di un diploma di *scuola secondaria*, bisogna cercare l'equivalente di una scuola secondaria. E Geometra può essere al massimo un "delineante" (FP).

Se  invece si deve tradurre un curriculum di lavoro di una persona che ha esperienza nelle costruzioni, allora si potrebbe anche azzardare "aparejador".

E un'ultima precisazione, per fare quello che fanno gli "agrimensores" in Spagna, in Italia bisogna *laurearsi all'università* e studiare Scienze Geologiche, che quasi c'entra come i cavoli a merenda con l'istituto per geometri.


----------



## 0scar

El_ geometra _trabaja de hombre orquesta: hace de agrimensor, técnico constructor, técnico dibujante, calculista, director de obra, aparejador, inspector de obra municipal, evaluador inmobiliario, experto en  instalaciones de gas, hidráulicas y eléctricas, etc., etc., y todo con un título secundario, por eso es intraducible, pero el origen histórico de su profesión es la agrimensura.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> El_ geometra _trabaja de hombre orquesta: hace de agrimensor, técnico constructor, técnico dibujante, calculista, director de obra, aparejador, inspector de obra municipal, evaluador inmobiliario, experto en  instalaciones de gas, hidráulicas y eléctricas, etc., etc., y todo con un título secundario, por eso es intraducible, pero el *origen histórico* de su profesión es la agrimensura.


Da questo punto di vista sono d'accordo con te. *Anticamente *il geometra era il "perito agromensore". Inoltre ho scritto fin dall'inizio che non esiste un equivalente perfetto in spagnolo. Dei miei tre parenti geometri, uno è "aparejador / maestro de obras", l'altro è "inspector de obra municipal" impiegato in Comune e il terzo è "delineante". Nessuno è "agrimensor", nell'accezione spagnola contemporanea.
Non possiamo tradurre una professione del XXI secolo con una parola che coincideva con questo significato un secolo fa e che attualmente si riferisce a una specializzazione universitaria della geologia e della geotecnica, come anche la topografia ...


----------



## 0scar

Dejando de lado que el _geometra _también es un maestro mayor de obras, el _geometra_ en Italia hace el mismo trabajo de agrimensura que el "perito agrimensore" de antes, y  es el mismo trabajo que hace un _agrimensor_ de otro país.

Un a_grimensor _no es un topógrafo, ni mucho menos un geologó o un "geotécnico".

Sí hay que traducir _agrimensor _del castellano al italiano hay que decir_ geometra._


----------



## Neuromante

Un  agromensor es un tipo que, simplemente, mide terrenos. Es decir: Una salida profesional, un puesto de trabajo y nada más. Un geometra y un delineante son profesionales con una titulación que les da acceso a un abanico de trabajos muy amplio y casi en su totalidad coincidente
No encuentro nada que justifique traducir "geometra" como la única cosa que, en la lengua de destino, no cae dentro del abanico de opciones. Es más: Del abanico de opciones de salidas profesionales; porque ni siquiera corresponde al título de estudios; los agromensores, que yo sepa, salen del campo de la ingeniería. Y, al menos aquí, sólo comparten un aula y por motivos de espacio, que las cedes están en campus distintos.


Ursula: Lo has pillado perfectamente


----------



## Kaxgufen

En Argentina: Maestro mayor de obras. Pueden construir edificios de hasta tres pisos. Es un titulo de escuela secundaria industrial. En la misma escuela se forman técnicos químicos, técnicos mecánicos, etc.
El agrimensor en cambio es un egresado universitario pero su carrera es más corta.


----------



## VICTOR-M

Se si deve tradurre un titolo di studio di un diploma di *scuola secondaria*, bisogna cercare l'equivalente di una scuola secondaria. E Geometra può essere al massimo un "delineante" (FP).



Dipende, se il geometra in questione ha sostenuto l'esame di Stato per l'abilitazione professionale o è a maggior ragione iscritto all'albo professionale dei geometri, gli è riconosciuta, anche in ambito comunitario, la formazione universitaria.


----------



## ursu-lab

In quel caso potrebbe avere diritto all'iscrizione diretta al Colegio de Aparejadores (l'albo professionale spagnolo).  Ma un "titolo" universitario (il titolo accademico firmato dal re spagnolo) sicuramente no. Per avere l'equipollenza devi, oltre a fare la richiesta al ministero, iscriverti a un'università, quella che ti rilascerà il titolo definitivo. E omologare tutti i crediti delle materie del piano di studi.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Me parece que nos hemos alejado un tanto de responder a la pregunta inicial del hilo...
Me parece que quería traducir _geometra_ al castellano y no -en cambio- saber las equivalencias del título en España...
Hay que aportar un término que describa la tarea del _geometra_ italiano para no confundirlo con un Pitágoras moderno, poco importa si después encuentra _albo_ o colegio donde registrarse.
Maestro de obra, me parece lo más adecuado.

Éxitos, JMV


----------

